# recommendations for OCR software for OS X?



## dtmdoc (Aug 11, 2002)

im looking for an OCR software which is "built for OS X".
any recommendatons?


----------



## martijnvandijk (Aug 12, 2002)

is all I know


----------



## cabbage (Aug 12, 2002)

That's what I was gonna say

ScanSoft OmniPage Pro X

http://www.scansoft.com/
http://www.scansoft.com/omnipage/mac/


----------

